# Rhinestones made in the USA...



## OtisRose (Aug 24, 2015)

I have found "Bella" machine cut rhinestones at US Cutter that are MADE IN THE USA. While I have great pride in our country, I'm surprised that there are rhinestones made in the USA. 

http://www.uscutter.com/24-Color-Be...ter.com/Crystal-Clear-Bella-Rhinestone-Bundle

They compare these beads to Swarovski (surprise, surprise).

Is anyone familiar with these rhinestones? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DEBBIELWR (Oct 4, 2012)

OtisRose said:


> I have found "Bella" machine cut rhinestones at US Cutter that are MADE IN THE USA. While I have great pride in our country, I'm surprised that there are rhinestones made in the USA.
> 
> http://www.uscutter.com/24-Color-Be...ter.com/Crystal-Clear-Bella-Rhinestone-Bundle
> 
> ...


I did not know there was a US manufacturer of rhinestones I will have to look them up


----------



## DEBBIELWR (Oct 4, 2012)

DEBBIELWR said:


> I did not know there was a US manufacturer of rhinestones I will have to look them up


Just checked them out. Seems they don't sell them but another company does. Just look up Bella MC Rhinestones. Sounds pretty expensive


----------

